# dont know how to cope



## sad andconfused (Oct 19, 2010)

my husband of 9 years has just decided to tell me he is leaving me,as he doesnt love me or feel anything for me anymore. I dont understand as i thought everything was ok. I am 33 and he is 37 we have 3 kids and im so desperatly heartbroken i dont know what to do.I have tried to talk to him but he just wont listen. All the time i have been with him he has suffered from anxiety and depression and i have been there throughout for him . I just wondered if anyone has any kind of advice fo me as i really cant imagine my life witout him hes my world


----------



## dazedbeauty (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow, this is terrible! Did you see any signs of this coming? Do you think he's found someone else? Can you both go to counseling?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

